# Domäne im Windows-Netzwerk einrichten



## JanHH (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen  und habe leider auch über die Board-Suche noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden.

Es geht um folgendes:
Ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk eingerichtet mit Windows-2003-Server. Dieser Server hat eine Domäne. Nun möchte ich von den Clients (Win-XP Pro mit SP2) auf die Domäne zugreifen. Dummerweise finden die Clients die Domäne nur, wenn ich die Windows-Firewall komplett deaktiviere. Da muss es doch sicher noch eine andere Lösung geben, oder?
Wie muss ich die Windows-Firewall konfigurieren, bzw. welche Ausnahmen muss ich zulassen, damit das Netzwerk funktioniert? Denn ganz die Firewall abschalten möchte ich ungerne.

Ich danke euch für Eure Hilfe

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Februar 2006)

Kannst Du bei den zu oeffnenden Ports zwischen TCP und UDP unterscheiden.
Wenn ja, dann oeffne mal folgende Ports:
UDP/137
UDP/138
TCP/139
TCP/445

Falls Du nicht zwischen den beiden Protokollen unterscheiden kannst, dann nimm halt die 4 Port-Nummern und oeffne diese.
Das sollte im Grunde die von SMB/CIFS genutzten Ports abdecken.


----------



## JanHH (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe die benötigten Ports jetzt freigeschaltet. Der Name des Clients ist im Active-Directory vom Server registriert und trotzdem erhalte ich die folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich mich an der Domäne anmelden will:


```
Der Domänenname "NSG" ist möglicherweise ein NetBIOS-Domänenname. Sollte dies der Fall sein, stellen Sie sicher, dass der Name bei WINS registriert ist.

Wenn Sie sicher sind, dass es sich nicht um einen NetBIOS-Domänennamen handelt, können folgende Information bei der Fehlersuche in der DNS-Konfiguration behilflich sein:

Der folgende Fehler ist beim Abfragen von DNS über den Ressourceneintrag der Dienstidentifizierung (SRV) aufgetreten, der zur Suche eines Domänencontrollers für die Domäne "NSG" verwendet wird:

Fehler: "Dieser Vorgang wurde wegen Zeitüberschreitung zurückgegeben."
(Fehlercode 0x000005B4 ERROR_TIMEOUT)

Es handelt sich um die Abfrage des Dienstidentifizierungeintrags (SRV) für _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.NSG

Der von diesem Computer für die Namesnauflösung verwendete DNS-Server reagiert nicht. Dieser Computer wurde zur Verwendung der folgenden IP-Adressen konfiguriert:

192.168.0.5

Vergewissern Sie sich, dass dieser Computer über eine Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk verfügt, dass dies die richtigen DNS-Server-IP-Adressen sind, und dass mindestens einer der DNS-Server ausgeführt wird.
```

Ein Ping an den Server (IP 192.168.0.1) funktioniert jedoch.

Kann jemand mit der Fehlermeldung etwas anfangen und mir helfen? Das wäre super  

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## rohstoff77 (15. März 2006)

hallo,


ich nehme an du hast einen DNS server laufen, schaue mal ob dein client diesen benutzt,
am besten in einer dos box mit dem befehl nslookup. da schreibt er dir die ip adresse des verwendeten dns servers hin. und wenn das passen sollte schau mal im dns server ob du in der forward lookup zone einen eintrag      NSG host xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx hast.

wegen den ports für die FW schau mal hier:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q179442/


lg rohstoff77


----------

